# Knee Pad Recommendations



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm using these at present and they stay up pretty well and are very comfortable.


http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=70619&cat=1,42207,46155&ap=1


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

these are not cheap but everybody that I know that uses them swears by them:


http://proknee.com/


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I've used that style for over 25 years, LD. Just remove the top strap (save for later though you won't ever need it, the pins on the pad come out before the strap breaks) and enjoy.

Gary


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Do guys still make jokes about people wearing knee pads?


----------



## charimon (Jul 31, 2011)

LanterDan said:


> I've tried several different types of knee pads, but don't seem to have much luck in finding something that is comfortable. I either have problems with them not staying in place, or with the top of the pad or the straps cutting into my leg. . .
> Anyone have any recommendations of what works well and is comfortable?


A couple ideas. 
1 proknees are the best flooring kneepad you can buy, but they are pricy for anyone not using them weekly.
2 try wearing cheep sweatpants that are broken in (washed a few times) they tend to act like a sock in a shoe does, and they are much less prone to having strap bite. 
3 consider troxels they work pretty well and hold up better than you would think.
I made a video a couple years ago on this and just watched it again and I basically said the same thing


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

charimon said:


> A couple ideas.
> 1 proknees are the best flooring kneepad you can buy, but they are pricy for anyone not using them weekly.
> 2 try wearing cheep sweatpants that are broken in (washed a few times) they tend to act like a sock in a shoe does, and they are much less prone to having strap bite.
> 3 consider troxels they work pretty well and hold up better than you would think.
> ...


Thanks charimon.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I have never worn comfortable knee pads. They usually cut off the circulation and dig in to your skin. For years I've been buying contractor pants with a pouch over the knee area. You can buy pads to fit into the pouches, but I just use a couple of sponges.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Davejss said:


> I have never worn comfortable knee pads. They usually cut off the circulation and dig in to your skin. For years I've been buying contractor pants with a pouch over the knee area. You can buy pads to fit into the pouches, but I just use a couple of sponges.


This time I agree with you 100%!

I hate the feel of the straps as well, and am actually wearing these as I type:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...rgo-pants-71703.aspx?ev3=pdp-related-products


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

I personally hate knee pads for all the above reasons. Then I was given the idea of volleyball knee pads. Life changing event. Very comfy, no metal to scratch flooring, no pinching.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I probably should have mentioned that was looking for something in a hurry as I was in the middle of something. I ended up going with the DeWalt DG5204 since I could get them quickly. 

They are certainly better than most other knee pads I've tried, although I'm still not quite sure how happy I am with them. They are much more comfortable, although I still do a little problem with my pants bunching up behind the knees (which may have more to do with my pants, jeans, and the pads). They don't seem to stay put very well though, so I'm constantly adjusting them which is annoying. I've got a tile job hopefully coming up in a couple months, so I'll get another chance evaluate them.

I think some of the all soft knee pads mentioned above would be good for flooring, but I think roofing, which was what I was in the middle of, would have torn them up rather quickly.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

been using this type for 4 or 5 years now. doing roofing and im 65, really like them.


----------

